# Taking CPC Exam in May! Graduating with Honors, Would like externship. Miami,Florida



## coder_stephie (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm supposed to start an externship by April 21. 2010. Below is a copy of my resume please feel free to contact me for any more information. It will be my pleasure to work for your company and given the opportunity you will see that I would become a major asset in your company. Thank you.
Stephanie Andoro • Cell: (786) 218-2109
8530 N. Sherman Circle, Apt. #406 • Miramar, Florida • 33025 
• Stephie.pro@hotmail.com

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Medical Billing and Coding Specialist*

A highly skilled Medical Billing and Coding Specialist with some experience in performing office support duties. Excellent knowledge of modern office practices and procedures such as: correct spelling, punctuation, and grammatical usage. Sound knowledge of medical terminology and basic business arithmetic. Profound skill in using word processing software packages, organizing data and materials, preparing reports and documents, and entering data accurately and efficiently. Strong ability to interpret, apply and explain applicable codes, policies and procedures; research information and solve customer service problems. Exceptional ability to enter data accurately and efficiently into appropriate system, make accurate arithmetic calculations and maintain accurate records and files. Uncommon ability to understand, and carry out written and oral instructions, performs detailed clerical work and maintains attention to detail despite frequent interruptions. Immense ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with those contacted in the course of the work. Answer questions to problems or complaints from customers in person, on the telephone or by written correspondence.

*Summary of Qualifications*​
 Proficient in claim handling. 
 Appointment Scheduling.
 Computer medical billing.
 Strong skills in ICD-9 and CPT Coding
 Proficient in Microsoft EXCEL
 Medical Office Procedures.
 Accurately type at a rate of 47 w.p.m
 Organize and maintain office files, forms, and records.
 Make photocopies and operate a variety of standard office machines. 
 Process adjustments, returned checks and refunds.
 Open, date-stamp and process incoming mail. Receive and distribute mail.
 Receive calls and transfer them to the appropriate individuals, divisions or department.
 Take telephone messages for the staff.
*Professional Experience*​Reverso Pump Inc. Pompano Beach, FL (Temporary) Oct. 2007 â€“ Nov. 2007
Receptionist / Clerk Typist				

Greenberg Traurig Law, Doral, FL (Temporary) Sept. 2007 â€“ Oct. 2007
Data Entry Clerk 

ROSS (Retail Dept. Store), North Miami Beach, FL March 2007 â€“ June 2007 
Customer Service Representative / Cashier

*Education*​High School Diploma, Lindsay Hopkins Technical School (2010)

Everest Institute September 21, 2009 â€“ May 21, 2010

 Certificate for HIPAA Training Course
 Certificate for OSHA Training Course
 President's List Awards for Exceptional Scholastic Achievement
 Perfect Attendance Awards for Exceptional Attendance
 Certificate for Medical Insurance Billing and Coding


----------

